# GMC (Global Machinery) Tools



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

Has anybody here had experience getting spare parts for tools made by Global Machinery Corporation?

Most of their stuff sold in the USA had been available from Lowe's, but the retailer has stopped selling the brand. Most of it was not of particularly high quality (below Black & Decker grade), particularly a sliding compound miter saw that I checked out.

However, they did offer a decent, three-blade powered hand planer and I have used mine to good effect. Trouble is, I want to obtain some spare blades and a spare drive belt (the unit came with spares, but you cannot have too many spares of anything) and the company seems to be hard to deal with, if only because of the distances involved. For one thing, there may no longer be any outlets in the USA at all, and that leaves only the home base in Australia (the tools are mostly Chinese made, however, I think) to deal with. 

I have emailed and phoned them and for all I know they are working on the issue (the guy in Australia I talked to said he would get back to me, but I had already given the same info via email), but at this time I have not discovered any approach that matches what you get if you want parts from outfits like Ryobi/Ridgid, Delta, Skill, etc., where you just phone them at the US distributorship, give them credit-card info, and then get the spare parts a week later.

Any experiences you guys have regarding the GMC outfit would be appreciated.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Buffalo Bilious (Aug 20, 2007)

No experience with them, and as a full-fledged ghost who has been haunting the aisles of Lowes for years, I can't say I've ever actually run across one of their tools...but their website says they don't sell parts directly, only through dealers. (but you probably already knew that). US dealers are listed as Amazon, Lowes, HD and Costco. Not a whole bunch of customer support in those four... 

Just a suggestion, are the blades and drive belt "one offs" for that tool? In other words, will another brand's blades and belt work?


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

Buffalo Bilious said:


> No experience with them, and as a full-fledged ghost who has been haunting the aisles of Lowes for years, I can't say I've ever actually run across one of their tools...but their website says they don't sell parts directly, only through dealers. (but you probably already knew that). US dealers are listed as Amazon, Lowes, HD and Costco. Not a whole bunch of customer support in those four...
> 
> Just a suggestion, are the blades and drive belt "one offs" for that tool? In other words, will another brand's blades and belt work?


This is what I am hoping for. When the time comes I will remove a worn blade and see if it is similar in size to what I find when looking at some other brands. Hopefully, the two belts I already have (one on the machine; one as a spare) will last the life of the tool.

I think the GMC line was only at Lowe's here in Florida for a year or so. They offered some hand tools, a couple of miter saws, and a dust-collector. 

I purchased the dust collector some time back, which was a very basic model that pulled dust through the impeller and routed it horizontally to an attached bag. (Grizzly seems to have a similar, bottom-of-the-line model.) Since I do most of my work on a deck adjacent to my shop that is located in a wooded, "natural" yard, I eschew the bag and just vent the dust out into the open area. Nature takes care of the rest.

The dust collector did have a vibration problem, but I disassembled it and installed a small weight on an impeller blade and that fixed things. Another tool (out of many) modified for improved use by Ferstler.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Rjmenges (Jan 30, 2018)

i have a 3 blade planer for sale. Needs a belt!


----------

